# Algae on leaf edges



## bjorn (12 Aug 2011)

I've got a problem with some dark green looking algae on my Cyperus helferi. It's only along the edges of the longer or older leafs. The leafs sway a lot in the current so definitely got good circulation around them but they are quite close to the surface. CO2 levels are good with a limegreen drop checker. 

On a couple of other plants the older leafs seems to have diatoms on them or something similiar. Going slightly darker. They also seem to go a bit leggy. The example at the bottom is a Lindernia rotondifolia which i thought was supposed to be more compact and not so leggy.

Any idea what the problem might be?


----------



## ceg4048 (13 Aug 2011)

> On a couple of other plants the older leafs seems to have diatoms on them or something similiar. Going slightly darker. They also seem to go a bit leggy. The example at the bottom is a Lindernia rotondifolia which i thought was supposed to be more compact and not so leggy.
> 
> Any idea what the problem might be?


 Hi, yes, marginal flow/distribution.

Cheers,


----------



## bjorn (13 Aug 2011)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> > On a couple of other plants the older leafs seems to have diatoms on them or something similiar. Going slightly darker. They also seem to go a bit leggy. The example at the bottom is a Lindernia rotondifolia which i thought was supposed to be more compact and not so leggy.
> >
> > Any idea what the problem might be?
> 
> ...



Marginal flow, as in not enough flow?


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Aug 2011)

Yes, that's it. I use the word "marginal" because while it's possible that overall flow rates are good, flow at the location of that particular plant may be poor, so this migh be more about how you have distributed the flow energy. Have a look at viewtopic.php?f=3&t=16251

Cheers,


----------



## faizal (15 Aug 2011)

Gentlemen,I am sorry to hijack this but I get similar looking algae just over 2 of my anubia petite nanas in my low tech tank,...but I think my flow is pretty good in that tank,...any idea why it should occur?


----------



## CeeJay (15 Aug 2011)

Hi faizal


			
				faizal said:
			
		

> any idea why it should occur?


Probably too much light, especially for the slow growers like Anubias.
I've found my Anubias do better (e.g no algae) at the sides of the tank away from direct light and shaded by other plants.


----------



## faizal (16 Aug 2011)

Thanks Ceejay,...yeah I think you are right because the ones furthest away from the light are actually healthy looking    

Okay,...time to move the little fellas to a nice & cozy shady spot


----------



## foxfish (16 Aug 2011)

I have always struggled to grow  anubia without algae on their leaves, it seems the plants grow well enough but after a new open leaf is about two weeks old the algae starts to grow!
Dam annoying because anubia would make a lovely center piece display but they always end up having to be placed away from full view under the shade of other plants.


----------



## faizal (18 Aug 2011)

Yeah,....a real shame. But your tank still looks awesome.


----------

